# Does FreeBSD support Intel GMA 3150?



## jasonmanley87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello all.  I just bought the Asus eee pc 1015pem.  Love it.  It has the Intel GMA 3150 graphics chipset, which in general has better support than the GMA 500 of some umpcs and whatnot.  However is 3150 officially supported in FreeBSD?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## adamk (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it looks like the 3150 is not supported by version 2.7 of the Intel driver. Newer versions require KMS so, unfortunately, it looks like you may be out of luck with getting acceleration on that GPU on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## jasonmanley87 (Jun 24, 2011)

What is KMS and does FreeBSD not support it or something? I know there is the 2.9 version driver which supports GMA 3150. When will KMS get ported to FreeBSD?


----------



## jasonmanley87 (Jun 24, 2011)

In fact I found this link: http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2011/02/freebsd-foundation-announces-new.html


----------



## adamk (Jun 24, 2011)

KMS is kernel modesetting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-setting

As for when it's available on FreeBSD: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 2, 2020)

Hmmm....last post here was in 2011: it is now Feb 2020 and still no support for Intel's GMA-3150?

Rats! 

Ken Gordon


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 2, 2020)

KenGordon 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/solved-concerns-over-the-intel-gma-3150-gpu.48280/


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank you. That completely solved my issue.

Ken Gordon


----------

